# Kernel Upgrade 3.10.7 [SOLVED]

## Budoka

When doing an emerge I received the following message alerting me to the fact that there is a security bug in my kernel 3.8.13 and recommending upgrading to the latest stable kernel which is 3.10.7.

I have done a couple of upgrades in the past but am having difficulty this time around mostly because when I emerge Gentoo-Sources 3.10.7 doesn't come down. What am I doing wrong?

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -u gentoo-sources
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ equery l -p gentoo-sources
> 
>  * Searching for gentoo-sources ...
> 
> [-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.88:3.0.88
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ eselect kernel list
> 
> Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-3.8.4-gentoo
> ...

 

I use genkernel to configure, compile, and initramfs. Do I need to manually download the new kernel source. I haven't had to do that in the past. It just came down in gentoo-sources.

I use the following 2 wiki's to upgrade.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/UpgradeLast edited by Budoka on Mon Sep 16, 2013 5:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

What happens when you explicitly 'emerge -1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.7' ?

----------

## Budoka

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> What happens when you explicitly 'emerge -1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.7' ?

 

I wasn't sure if I should do that because thought it should down in the gentoo-sources because it is the new stable version?

Anyway when I do that nothing happens.

```
# emerge -1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.7

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

----------

## fturco

Not related to your problem, but if I were you I would read Portage news with eselect as emerge says. Just to be sure you are not missing something important.

----------

## Budoka

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Not related to your problem, but if I were you I would read Portage news with eselect as emerge says. Just to be sure you are not missing something important.

 

Thanks. I did as you suggested.

----------

## Budoka

I want to thank everyone for their time and assistance. After banging my head against a wall for the past couple of weeks trying to figure this out, I discovered it was a problem of my own making. When I had a kernel problem in a past thread I was instructed to  *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Another option is to put 
> 
> ```
> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--exclude gentoo-sources"
> ```
> ...

  and had forgotten about it. I un-commented it and was able to successfully upgrade kernel. My apologies for being a bone head.

----------

